# ساعدوني من لدية مراجع في الصيانة الميكانيكية وضبط الات cnc



## خالد بجقو (1 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم اخوتي المهندسين 
ارجو ممن لديه معلومات ومراجع في الصيانة الميكانيكية وطريقة ضبط الات cnc ان يرفق الرابط او يرفع الكتاب ان وجد وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## خالد بجقو (12 فبراير 2011)

ارجو المساعدة


----------



## خالد بجقو (28 مارس 2011)

هل من مجيب


----------



## hosamsoft (28 مارس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اخى الكريم ماذا تريد بالظبط فى هذا المجال ؟
او ماذا تريد او تعنى بالصيانه اذا كانت لديك مشكله الرجاء ذكرها وباذن الله سيتم الرد عليها
شكرا


----------



## ايمن الحلبي (1 أبريل 2011)

وعليكم السلام أبو الخل....
شلونك شو اخبارك....وينك أنت؟؟؟؟
قلي شو قصدك بضبط وصيانة الآلات وبحاول ساعدك ان شاء الله لأني عبشتغل بهالمجال (تشغيل الآلات وبرمجتها خراطة وتفريز)...
أخوك أيمن دعبول


----------



## خالد بجقو (2 أبريل 2011)

اهلا اخي ايمن كيفك طمني عنك
انا بدي استلم صيانة مصنع قوالب وبدي شي مرجع عن الصيانة الميكانيكية العامة والصيانة الوقائية لالات التفريز والخراطة والشرارة والسلك طبعا كلو cnc
وشو المشاكل الشائعة اللي ممكن تحصل بهاد المجال الميكانيكي حصرا 
انا عندي خبرة بالصيانة كوني مستلم مدير الصيانة بشركة في السعودية صرلي سنتين بس رغم ذلك مجال الات cnc لسا جديد علي 
ولك جزيل الشكر وهاد ايميلي [email protected]


----------



## ايمن الحلبي (6 أبريل 2011)

الحمد لله 
متل ما قلتلك أنا عبشتغل بموضوع تشغيل الآلات وكتابة البرامج لآلات الخراطة والتفريز .. بس موضوع الصيانة مادخلت فيه أبدا... بس بحاول ان شاء الله اسألك عن موضوع الصيانة واذا في مراجع الها...
هادا ايميلي وخلينا على تواصل [email protected]


----------



## خالد بجقو (14 أبريل 2011)

مشكور حبيبي


----------

